# Passing the threshhold



## Dalum (Aug 7, 2006)

I've got a community center class going locally with a partner and we have a parent that we snagged via our kids class and she seems to be more timid than any other student that we've ever had. She is older and the whole family is actually getting into the martial arts kick. (no pun) They all saw their daughter in the kids class go from a wild unfocused girl into a pretty good kid and a "hopefull" in the talented area. Mom and dad and G'ma really dig it and want to have the whole family excel. Dad can't come due to work but plans on attending still so mom and g'ma show up pretty religiously. The part that we are having problems with is g'ma. We are trying to come up with ways for her to pass that part where she is not so afraid of the sticks touching each other. She seems fine doing the partner drills with open hand application. The point where we get the sticks in her hands it's a totally different story. The 2 of them say they go home and practice (which we are pleased about) but only 1 seems to be embracing the techniques while the other seems too scared of the tools.

Any pointers?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Try a softer set of sticks.  Padded ones will definately help and when she is comfortable with that then move onto rattan.  I have experience this once before and this worked well for me.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Fred,

Back the speed way off and find out what speed she is comfortable with.  

Something coming at you fast will resemble an actual attack and therefore have a scare factor with it.  When you back off the speed, it becomes less and less dangerous to the receiver.  Then she will be able to practice a move rather than defend herself.  

It does not matter whether the speed is backed off a fraction or all the way down to slow motion.  Whatever gets her to reach out and touch the stick is the key.  From that point you can gradually increase the speed until she is comfortable with it.  

I do this all the time at my school and it works like a charm.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Fred,
> 
> Back the speed way off and find out what speed she is comfortable with.
> 
> ...


 
That is another method that I use as well!  Good post Dan. %-} 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Dalum (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Well here's the odd part.  She won't have anything to do with the padded sticks and we take it at her pace.  Maybe we will do a padded stick session tonight to see how comfortable she gets and see if the speed picks up.


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 8, 2006)

Dalum said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.
> 
> Well here's the odd part. She won't have anything to do with the padded sticks and we take it at her pace. Maybe we will do a padded stick session tonight to see how comfortable she gets and see if the speed picks up.


 
Definitely try using the padded sticks with everyone.  Sometimes people do not want to stand out in the crowd as the person people need to go softer on or needs "special" training.


----------



## Dalum (Aug 8, 2006)

Exactly what I was thinking when I said it as a session...  Also, I'll have to do it tomorrow because my head was in a time machine and class is not tonight.  LOL!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 8, 2006)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Fred,
> 
> Back the speed way off and find out what speed she is comfortable with.
> 
> ...


 

Not only slow down (* which is a great point and idea *), also give her time to react to each situation so she does not over react of go balistic.


----------



## Dalum (Aug 10, 2006)

Now here's something strange...  Her daughter showed up last night (she missed last week's class.)  Just having her there upped her focus, confidence and concentration even though they were never paired up for the drills.  I never noticed how much of a pair they were till she showed back up this week.  I think I found the missing puzzle piece.


----------

